# Orca worth $1k more than Addict ?



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Like so many others I'm looking for that perfect combination of performance and comfort from a good LBS. Orca seems slightly more comfortable than the Addict, but it also averages about $1k more for similarly equipped models (eg, Ultegra to Ultegra). Is it worth it? Am I likely to notice the difference after longer rides?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

What do you mean by "worth"? The cost of most all CF bikes today is in dealer markup. It costs the frame label a couple hundred bucks to get a frame made and painted, then they sell it for 4X or more the cost of making it.

Do you like how it rides/fits? If so it might be worth it to you. Go out and test ride it.


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I did test ride both, that's why I'm able to say that the Orca seems slightly more comfortable than the addict. Unfortunately I can't do a 50 mile test ride, thus my reliance on forums such as this to help fill in.

Dealer markup or mfr profit doesn't mean a hill of beans. LBS will give about 10% off the prices listed on the mfr's websites, which leaves an Ultegra equipped Orca about $1k more than a similarly equipped Addict. Worth it? That's what I'm asking for input on. A lot of Orca owners might say that the Orca is easily worth an extra $400 (and I think I might agree based on my test rides), but many of these might say that $1k may not be worth it.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I think only you can answer that, I mean let's be honest here if you post this question on the Scott board they are all going to say HELL NO and most here are going to say yes. I think with the Orca you are buying a super hi quality none main stream bike. Orbea is a employee owned company that's been around for MANY years so your buying some soul and heritage there. Maybe this all means nothing to you, maybe it does.
I had a similar experience looking for a replacement laptop a while back. I was looking at an HP and then looked at a MacBook. I said to my wife why would I pay $1800. for a MacBook when I can get a HP for $800? Well I got the MacBook because I perceive it to be better and they are cool. Same story with Orbea. The Orca rides great and is practically a rolling work of art.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Were both the bikes fitted for your before you did the test? If so, and assuming you can afford the extra scratch, buy the Orca. If not, the Orca may have been set up in a way that was closer to your comfort zone. It might be worth another spin on the Addict before you plunk down your hard earned cash.


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

This is an Orbea board so of course the answer is yes......if I'd wanted a Scott...I would have bought a Scott. Orbea is much better...YMMV


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

2009 Orca


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rcharrette said:


> The Orca rides great and is practically a rolling work of art.


This.
Yes, it's worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

No bike with identical components is worth 1K more especially if both are carbon.(JMHO)
If anyone say's yes... they either sell the more expensive bike or have been suckered into purchasing the more expensive one. So that being said... seats, carbon bars wheels all add up... wheels alone can be well over 1K. Make sure you are looking at apples to apples and the frame is the only difference.


----------



## Money D (Mar 9, 2002)

Not worth it to me, but I'm cheap!


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Money D said:


> Not worth it to me, but I'm cheap!



I think I said the same thing... in a round about way!:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

simmons2 said:


> No bike with identical components is worth 1K more especially if both are carbon.(JMHO)


Right, because all carbon frames are equal in design, stiffness, style, weight, finish, performance and intended use. I'm going to sell my overpriced Orca and buy this bike that is just as good, because it's _carbon_ too. I'll make sure to put my SRAM Force group and HED Ardennes wheels on and I'm sure I won't be able to tell the difference!
:crazy: 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5751048


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Right, because all carbon frames are equal in design, stiffness, style, weight, finish, performance and intended use. I'm going to sell my overpriced Orca and buy this bike that is just as good, because it's _carbon_ too. I'll make sure to put my SRAM Force group and HED Ardennes wheels on and I'm sure I won't be able to tell the difference!
> :crazy:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5751048



Wrong Bunny... I said it's not worth 1K difference to me!
and feel free to stick your SRAM Force where ever you want!
And I love the Orca!


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lagavulin12 said:


> Like so many others I'm looking for that perfect combination of performance and comfort from a good LBS. Orca seems slightly more comfortable than the Addict, but it also averages about $1k more for similarly equipped models (eg, Ultegra to Ultegra). Is it worth it? Am I likely to notice the difference after longer rides?



Pays to shop around... I did see Orca's going for ~ 3K this past Winter. I got 2 Onix TDF's for 1800 ea, all Ultegra SL.


----------

